# I love it!



## Vasiliy

Is 'Я люблю это!' the right way to say 'I love it!'


----------



## morzh

As usual - what's the context?


----------



## Vasiliy

I'm sorry didn't thuoght it would be nesecary ^^
Well, that I just explained something to someone. And then I say it in the context of I love such things

Also is the past tense любила?


----------



## morzh

Again, the context means "what exactly is the thing you love"?

It does not help me much to know that "you explained something to someone". I need to know what exactly that was you explained to that someone.

It is always better to be specific. Maybe you love carrots very much. Or you love driving cars. Or smoking pot. I don't know. But even if it is the same type of "I love it" in Russian, you cannot assume that, so it is better to specify exactly what you are talking about when saying "I love it".

Yes, in most cases you can use "Я люблю / я очень люблю".
May be "Я это просто обожаю". Or "мне это очень нравится / мне это жутко нравится".
In some cases slangy expressions work better.


----------



## Maroseika

Vasiliy said:


> I'm sorry didn't thuoght it would be nesecary ^^
> Well, that I just explained something to someone. And then I say it in the context of I love such things


Yes, usually it works.




> Also is the past tense любила?


Yes, providing you are a woman.


----------



## Vasiliy

Maroseika said:


> Yes, providing you are a woman.


 
Right. Любилу is male then?


----------



## WordOrder

Vasiliy said:


> Right. Любилу is male then?


_любил_


----------



## Vasiliy

Cпасибо за ответы


----------



## jamtland76

For example, you have lunch with a friend/a person just met/your boss etc... and you ask him/her if he/she likes the food. How would you say (formal/informal)?


----------



## Natalisha

jamtland76 said:


> For example, you have lunch with a friend/a person just met/your boss etc... and you ask him/her if he/she likes the food. How would you say (formal/informal)?


Вам/тебе нравится {the name of the dish}?


----------



## morzh

jamtland76 said:


> For example, you have lunch with a friend/a person just met/your boss etc... and you ask him/her if he/she likes the food. How would you say (formal/informal)?




It has to be a different topic, I think.

"Тебе нравится (еда)?" (informal)
"Вам нравится (еда)? " (formal)


----------



## Wertis

Vasiliy said:


> I'm sorry didn't thuoght it would be nesecary ^^
> Well, that I just explained something to someone. And then I say it in the context of I love such things
> 
> Also is the past tense любила?



I think you're right. "I love it" means "Я люблю это" or "Мне нравится это". Depending on the context we choose one of these phrases or sometimes both are possible. Note that "it" is used mostly with inanimate objects. If you're speaking about a living creature you need a different pronoun instead of "это" (it).


----------



## Rosett

Я это люблю.
Смотря о чем разговор.


----------



## Weevil

thanks for this


----------



## Deem-A

Or even more informal как те(бе) еда?


----------



## MaRussKa

I wouldn't say it is informal. It's rather formal as well and sounds quite polite:
Как Вам жаркое?


----------



## morzh

If one wants to be more formal, it can be "Как Вы находите жаркое?".


----------

